# Badgers



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Can you kill I Badger without being a furbearer? I thought I heard you had to be, but can't find it in the furbearer guidebook.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You must have a furbearer license to take badger. Page 7 of the furbearer proclamation says"protected wildlife does not include coyote, field mouse, gopher, ground squirrel, jack rabbit, muskrat and raccoon". Page 8 says " Red fox and striped skunk may be taken anytime without a license." Basically if it has a season to take them, you have to have a license.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Badgers may be taken if they are causing damage or are a threat. It is in the furbearer proc.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

We dont need no stinking badgers!! Sorry, I couldnt resist!!! :mrgreen:


----------

